# For which work FreeBSD can be used



## Beny56 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello,
I would like to know for which work we can _use_ FreeBSD? I hope to have clear answers.
Thanks for advance.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 2, 2015)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 2, 2015)

FreeBSD can do way too much to mention it all here. I suggest you take a peek at the FreeBSD Handbook which can give you a good impression of FreeBSD. Another good source of information is the newbie section of the FreeBSD website.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2015)

Anything and everything.


----------



## gofer_touch (Jun 2, 2015)

This might be a good start:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/nutshell.html


----------



## humancentipede (Jun 7, 2015)

Only the length of your neckbeard and programming skills sets the limit. I just spent 20 hours installing it, and now I've got the most basic things working like X, sound output through USB headphones... and Firefox. I guess it's a start. Even a basic firewall that gives the impression of working (probably with epic fails in the config because I'm clueless to what most options mean).


----------



## j7j3 (Jun 7, 2015)

You want a clear answer to a question which covers virtually every aspect of computing, Google is your friend or you can browse the ports and see what is available to build. If you are asking what we the users use it for then my answer is: DLNA/FTP server and geeky plaything. Some people play games on it, I don't as a) effort and b) I have a Winblows laptop for that.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 7, 2015)

Certain threads should never be allowed to continue.


----------

